# The Air Force beat the Army's team in the final round of the Halo: Infinite tournament.



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2022)

I wonder how much time they get to train at work.   That's some team building.  lol



> The military has its battle royale champion. Late last month all six branches of the Armed Forces fought it out in the first ever Department of Defense Armed Forces Esports Championship. Each branch of the armed forces contributed their own team of gamers to compete over two days. The game of choice to decide which part of the military was the top gaming branch? Halo: Infinite. And even though Master Chief and the Spartan super-soldiers are fighting on various alien planets or space, the winning branch wasn’t the Marine Corps or Space Force, but rather the Air Force.



The Air Force can claim bragging rights in the first official Pentagon esports championship


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 30, 2022)

Grunts: Hey maybe we should concentrate on winning wars and killing our enemies!

DoD: Let's put on dresses, celebrate sodomy, mental illness, and then see who can play vidya games better!

Grunts:







DoD:





Normies:


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2022)

Beats raking pine needles in North Carolina.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 30, 2022)

Lol get REKT nerds. U S A! U S A!


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Grunts: Hey maybe we should concentrate on winning wars and killing our enemies!
> 
> DoD: Let's put dresses, celebrate sodomy, mental illness, and then see who can play vidya games better!
> 
> ...



Not your best troll, you can do better. Keep working, Jesus believes in you!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 30, 2022)

AWP said:


> Not your best troll, you can do better. Keep working, Jesus believes in you!


I'm trying ma. Pero con tanta loceria, ya no se que hacer. 

It's not my fault the DoD's gone retarded.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 30, 2022)

AWP said:


> Not your best troll, you can do better. Keep working, Jesus believes in you!


Can we get mods back yet? Someone has to tame the Russian assets.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 30, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Can we get mods back yet? Someone has to tame the Russian assets.


耶稣基督，这是西班牙语而不是俄语。我错了吗？如果不是我们的技术超配，我们将成为世界的笑柄。

Bro, you need to DLAB better.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> 耶稣基督，这是西班牙语而不是俄语。我错了吗？如果不是我们的技术超配，我们将成为世界的笑柄。
> 
> Bro, you need to DLAB better.


Sick post, bro.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 31, 2022)

Original text: Jesus Christ, it's Spanish not Russian. Am I wrong? If it weren't for our technological overmatch we would be the worlds laughing stock.



TLDR/Can't google: Weakness and retardation, in the DoD, is not going to go unseen by the rest of the world. The military having an esports team is a Band-Aid over the festering wound that is retention, recruitment, and morale.

Yes the military needs to recruit tech savvy people, but this is a PR ploy to detract attention from the woke commie garbage that is gutting our warfighting capabilities.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Original text: Jesus Christ, it's Spanish not Russian. Am I wrong? If it weren't for our technological overmatch we would be the worlds laughing stock.
> 
> View attachment 40087
> 
> ...



You are nailing the buzz phrases! What office are you running for, maybe we can find some members here who are future constituents?


----------



## Gunz (Jul 31, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Original text: Jesus Christ, it's Spanish not Russian. Am I wrong? If it weren't for our technological overmatch we would be the worlds laughing stock.
> 
> View attachment 40087
> 
> ...



6th Marines had a boxing team, a football team and a bowling team BITD. I don’t see the difference. Intramural/interservice competition of some sort has always existed in the military.

If the men I served with had grown up with Mario Kart, Halo and COD, 6th Marines probably would’ve had an esports team.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 31, 2022)

AWP said:


> You are nailing the buzz phrases! What office are you running for, maybe we can find some members here who are future constituents?


Snarky commentary isn't changing the fact that recruitment and retention numbers are in the gutter.

Also, what future constituents? Have you seen our birth rates or the level of indoctrination kids are being bombarded with?
If Millennials and Zoomers are guideposts to the effectiveness of cradle to grave information manipulation, generation Alpha is fucked.



Gunz said:


> 6th Marines had a boxing team, a football team and a bowling team BITD. I don’t see the difference. Intramural/interservice competition of some sort has always existed in the military.
> 
> If the men I served with had grown up with Mario Kart, Halo and COD, 6th Marines probably would’ve had an esports team.


Regarding interservice competitions, look at bowling and boxing as a reflection of the cultural values of the armed forces. The shift to 'esports' isn't something remarkable, only that it is being used to cover up glaring weaknesses and incompetence in DoD command.

With the proliferation of drone technology, I'm not entirely discounting 'esports' either. That said, the armed forces are being destroyed and digital "bread & circuses" aren't gonna fix the glaring fuckups of the woke incompetent retards that inhabit the DoD and Executive branches.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Snarky commentary isn't changing the fact that recruitment and retention numbers are in the gutter.
> 
> Also, what future constituents? Have you seen our birth rates or the level of indoctrination kids are being bombarded with?
> If Millennials and Zoomers are guideposts to the effectiveness of cradle to grave information manipulation, generation Alpha is fucked.
> ...


Sounds like someone needs to head back to MEPs and join back up to fix our eviscerated and emasculated DOD. Look forward to seeing you back in uniform!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 31, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Sounds like someone needs to head back to MEPs and join back up to fix our eviscerated and emasculated DOD. Look forward to seeing you back in uniform!


A naive thought, but not without merit.

Yes, old institutional knowledge needs to be preserved (pre woke BS). However, what you're suggesting is pissing on a house fire; while arsonists run around with matches.

This is a generational problem and considering your past views, the fix will be rather unpalatable.


----------



## Jaknight (Jul 31, 2022)

If anyone wants a good laugh about E-sports I suggest you watch PLAYERS on Paramount plus it a mockumentary  about E sport team called Fugitive


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 31, 2022)

Gunz said:


> 6th Marines had a boxing team, a football team and a bowling team BITD. I don’t see the difference. Intramural/interservice competition of some sort has always existed in the military.
> 
> If the men I served with had grown up with Mario Kart, Halo and COD, 6th Marines probably would’ve had an esports team.



Can we bring all of the Football, Boxing, Softball, Bowling, and* RUGBY *back?  That's probably why our force is so fat, because we chucked out service based athletics at the BN level. Hell, very few posts even have softball teams anymore.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> A naive thought, but not without merit.
> 
> Yes, old institutional knowledge needs to be preserved (pre woke BS). However, what you're suggesting is pissing on a house fire; while arsonists run around with matches.
> 
> This is a generational problem and considering your past views, the fix will be rather unpalatable.


I want to be red pilled. What’s the solution? How do we stop the libtards and child molestors running the DOD? I need to know.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 31, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I want to be red pilled. What’s the solution? How do we stop the libtards and child molestors running the DOD? I need to know.


Facetiousness is such a poor look on you. 

I'd suggest looking up the chain of events that occur when a civilization reaches a point of decadence and open corruption.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 31, 2022)

I think eSports is a legitimate competitive arena. Many of the kinds of people with the kind of skills we are going to need in the future are attracted to such activities.  We need them just as much as we need gym rats, CrossFit'ers and ball players.

Some eye-opening stats on eSports' reach:  Esports Tournaments - Statistics and Analytics | Esports Charts


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I think eSports is a legitimate competitive arena. Many of the kinds of people with the kind of skills we are going to need in the future are attracted to such activities.  We need them just as much as we need gym rats, CrossFit'ers and ball players.
> 
> Some eye-opening stats on eSports' reach:  Esports Tournaments - Statistics and Analytics | Esports Charts



True, but the problem is the eSports demographic is an awokened neo-Socialist group. These beta cuck Chinese sympathizers only care about things like awokened neo-Socialist Chinese sympathizing pacifist obesity. Without a 100% pre-woke/asleep homophobic alpha male force we can't possibly confront near peer 100% pre-woke/asleep homophobic misogynistic alpha male nations.

To circle back though, the eSports demographic is an awokened neo-Socialist group. These beta cuck Chinese sympathizers only care about things like awokened neo-Socialist Chinese sympathizing pacifist obesity. Without a 100% pre-woke/asleep homophobic alpha male force we can't possibly confront near peer 100% pre-woke/asleep homophobic misogynistic alpha male nations.

Anyway, we should be awakenedized to awokened neo-Socialist groups. These beta cuck Chinese sympathizers only care about things like awokened neo-Socialist Chinese sympathizing pacifist obesity. Without a 100% pre-woke/asleep homophobic alpha male force we can't possibly confront near peer 100% pre-woke/asleep homophobic misogynistic alpha male nations.

That's how I see the world and the rest of you are just pussies.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 1, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Facetiousness is such a poor look on you.
> 
> I'd suggest looking up the chain of events that occur when a civilization reaches a point of decadence and open corruption.


How are eSports related to social decline? How is Halo Infinite a sign of our decadence? Can you enlighten me on the open corruption in the eSports world? Can you ever elaborate on any of your posts? 

I look forward to your copy and paste response from 4Chan.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 1, 2022)

I like how the DoD is simultaneously an enfeebled laughing stock of an organization while also being a terrifying Panopticon of intelligence and surveillance.  Truly a land of contrasts.


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> How are eSports related to social decline? How is Halo Infinite a sign of our decadence? Can you enlighten me on the open corruption in the eSports world? Can you ever elaborate on any of your posts?
> 
> I look forward to your copy and paste response from 4Chan.



Heavy ammo economy has gone downhill and one frame flick snipes are evidence of our moral decline. Current hip shot effectiveness is what happens when we started allowing these goddamn homos in uniform!


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 1, 2022)

AWP said:


> Heavy ammo economy has gone downhill and one frame flick snipes are evidence of our moral decline. Current hip shot effectiveness is what happens when we started allowing these goddamn homos in uniform!



Yuri Bezmenov spoke of this at length. The useful idiots relying on 360 no scopes underestimate their effect on Western civilization. 

Look at the down fall of Greece, Rome, Crimea, Waco- all the bastions of Western civilization. All began a cataclysmic fall from grace due to weak leadership that did not manage the in game chat and relied too heavily on sub par ISPs for Xbox live that left their constituents lagging. 

It’s only a matter of time before the country is awoken to the Chinese and their de-feminized Halo tactics. Again, the useful idiots would let you believe we are ready but just wait until some 6 year old commie is teabagging you. Yuri Bezmenov warned us.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 1, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> TLDR/Can't google: Weakness and retardation, in the DoD, is not going to go unseen by the rest of the world. The military having an esports team is a Band-Aid over the festering wound that is retention, recruitment, and morale.
> 
> Yes the military needs to recruit tech savvy people, but this is a PR ploy to detract attention from the woke commie garbage that is gutting our warfighting capabilities.



I’m not completely unsympathetic to the basic framework of your view, ie wokeness at all costs, force-fed social engineering etc. But how we got here from an OP about a military esports competition has been like Dorothy’s farmhouse in a Kansas twister.

Sometimes when I read your posts I feel like Willard listening to Kurtz.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 1, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I’m not completely unsympathetic to the basic framework of your view, ie wokeness at all costs, force-fed social engineering etc. But how we got here from an OP about a military esports competition has been like Dorothy’s farmhouse in a Kansas twister.
> 
> Sometimes when I read your posts I feel like Willard listening to Kurtz.


I get strong Tug Speedman vibes.


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 1, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> I like how the DoD is simultaneously an enfeebled laughing stock of an organization while also being a terrifying Panopticon of intelligence and surveillance.  Truly a land of contrasts.



The enemy is both laughingly weak and oppressively strong.

It's one of the 14 characteristics most often exemplified by this dude.



> the followers must be convinced that they can overwhelm the enemies. Thus, by a continuous shifting of rhetorical focus, the enemies are at the same time too strong and too weak.”


----------



## Gunz (Aug 1, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I get strong Tug Speedman vibes.



Never go full retard.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2022)

I am gonna assume (cause I have that rabbit kid on ignore so I don't get cancer from they/their constant and ever-more unhinged nonsesne) that this thread isn't about video games anymore! 

I would just like to re-iterate, THE AF SKULL FUCKED YOU NERDS IN VIDEO GAMES AHHAHAHAHAHA. What a bunch of losers! You lost to the Air Force in a video game! lol !!!one1!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2022)

RackMaster said:


>


Exactly. I know how much we suck and how much shit y'all give us- WELL YOU GOT BEAT BY US WHO IS THE LOSER NOW BAHAHAHAHAH

(It's still us)


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I am gonna assume (cause I have that rabbit kid on ignore so I don't get cancer from they/their constant and ever-more unhinged nonsesne) that this thread isn't about video games anymore!



Yeah this post is my exact feeling.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah this post is my exact feeling.


This is why we can't have nice things! I just wanna bask in the glow of the Air Force's premier cyber-warriors smoking the living dog shit out of our sister service counterparts, but nooooooooooooooooo. For some unknown reason, some freak insists on making this about them (attention seeking) and pedophilia, no matter what the topic. 

We didn't even just win- we _dominated! _Show some respect for ESports, Army and Marine Brothers!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 1, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I’m not completely unsympathetic to the basic framework of your view, ie wokeness at all costs, force-fed social engineering etc. *But how we got here* from an OP about a military esports competition has been like Dorothy’s farmhouse in a Kansas twister.
> 
> Sometimes when I read your posts I feel like Willard listening to Kurtz.


Fluoride in the drinking water turning the frogs gay? 

I was making fun of the DoD. Apparently some of the nerds and digital opium addicts took it personally and down a rabbit hole we went. My bad.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 1, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> This is why we can't have nice things! I just wanna bask in the glow of the Air Force's premier cyber-warriors smoking the living dog shit out of our sister service counterparts, but nooooooooooooooooo. For some unknown reason, some freak insists on making this about them (attention seeking) and pedophilia, no matter what the topic.
> 
> We didn't even just win- we _dominated! _Show some respect for ESports, Army and Marine Brothers!


This would be a naive yet humorous post, if it were not hiding the blatant pedophilia and subterfuge of western values. 

Those in power will continue to dangle these distractions in front of the useful idiots to distract them from the actions of the deep state. 

You masquerade as one of us, but Yuri Bezmenov spoke on Alex Jones regarding the  warped allegiance of senior enlisted personnel throughout the DOD. We know your game. 

The Chinese government has defiled the proud heritage of the PJs. Pararescue Jumpers? No. More like “pedophile junkies.” 

/sarcasm


----------



## Gunz (Aug 1, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> This is why we can't have nice things! I just wanna bask in the glow of the Air Force's premier cyber-warriors smoking the living dog shit out of our sister service counterparts, but nooooooooooooooooo. For some unknown reason, some freak insists on making this about them (attention seeking) and pedophilia, no matter what the topic.
> 
> We didn't even just win- we _dominated! _Show some respect for ESports, Army and Marine Brothers!



if it wuz a colering book kompatishun, mureen corpse wooda won.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> This would be a naive yet humorous post, if it were not hiding the blatant pedophilia and subterfuge of western values.
> 
> Those in power will continue to dangle these distractions in front of the useful idiots to distract them from the actions of the deep state.
> 
> ...


This post just _drips _in sarcasm and loveliness. The bolded was especially good. 

I imagine my pure joy in reading it's beauty could only be rivaled by the joy Senior Airman Allyson Stephenson felt when she murdered the last remaining Army ESports team member, securing the win for the Air Force in this, the most important of battles. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to make sure the Black Nobility and the families that run the entire world and literally everything in it aren't mad at me.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 1, 2022)

When it came to picking teams, I wonder how all the branches did it.  Maybe its in the story, honestly I didn't click on it.

I only ask because some of the most LEGIT gamers I ever met were RANGERs.  I think they used shooter games to get better at doing God's work.

Whatever the case....No doubt the Army wasted ALOT of money on choosing a losing team!!!!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 1, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> When it came to picking teams, I wonder how all the branches did it.  Maybe its in the story, honestly I didn't click on it.
> 
> I only ask because some of the most LEGIT gamers I ever met were RANGERs.  I think they used shooter games to get better at doing God's work.
> 
> Whatever the case....No doubt the Army wasted ALOT of money on choosing a losing team!!!!!!


I was never a Ranger and I was never an elite game, but there was a time when I was pretty good at old school Call of Duty.  ;)

COMPETITION, CALL OF DUTY, AND “NAKED CHICKS WITH GUNS”​


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2022)

Double post, See below


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2022)

It will probably surprise no one that I built a CoD server and hosted games for our squadron. It is quite the team building exercise.

And man, I merked out a lot of airmen in Shipment using a Benelli.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2022)

When I posted this, I had a feeling this thread was going to be great but I didn't realize how much greatness was to be had. You never disappoint.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 1, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I am gonna assume (cause I have that rabbit kid on ignore so I don't get cancer from they/their constant and ever-more unhinged nonsesne) that this thread isn't about video games anymore!
> 
> I would just like to re-iterate, THE AF SKULL FUCKED YOU NERDS IN VIDEO GAMES AHHAHAHAHAHA. What a bunch of losers! You lost to the Air Force in a video game! lol !!!one1!



They don't even lift. They're not like you. They're soft as marshmallows.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> They don't even lift. They're not like you. They're soft as marshmallows.


AND YOU LET THEM BEAT YOU! U S A! U S A!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 1, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> AND YOU LET THEM BEAT YOU! U S A! U S A!



I went on a fact finding mission to say "well the Air Force is the smartest Branch" as an excuse to help me feel gooder about myself  but then I got schooled by an Air Force Recruiter that the Coast Guard is actually the smartest branch and the shiny Object got me.......I ended up watching coast guard snipers and forgot how I got there!  

@Marauder06 I remember When you posted that story. Great read.....thanks again For sharing one of your journeys.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 2, 2022)

Some 'interesting' insights into the human psyche here.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 2, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Some 'interesting' insights into the human psyche here.


Do tell


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 2, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Do tell





R.Caerbannog said:


> Some 'interesting' insights into the human psyche here.


Cmon give us another “Q Drop.” I’m waiting for that red pill


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 2, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Do tell


Why make it easy for you? Just resubmit your old 2021 paperwork. 



DasBoot said:


> Cmon give us another “Q Drop.” I’m waiting for that red pill


Check with your doc. Pharmacology is outta my scope.


----------

